# Found this tiny shrimp-like critter found in my filter



## KatG (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello,

I was cleaning my freshwater tank today and noticed this little dude swimming around, pretty sure it was in the filter media. I looked at http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_th ... arium.html and it doesn't look like any of those.

It is small (2mm or 2.5 mm) appears to have a bunch of legs on its underside and sometimes tucks its tail in and swims a bit but it mostly just walks around on the bottom.

I haven't added anything new to my tank in a good 2-3 months or so. And it's very cold winter here, so it's not like it came in from outside!

The picture isn't great. It was the best i could get without a microscopic camera, but perhaps if someone already is familiar they'd be able to recognize it.

Can i put it back into the tank or is its newly discovered life short-lived?

Thanks in advance,

Kat


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Possibly gammarus?


----------

